# php-SysLog-ng JpGraph Error



## ObiektywNy (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi all

I just follow configuration from http://www.freebsdwiki.net/index.php/Syslog-NG_Installation#Installation
on FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p4 


```
apache22
php5-5.3.5
php5-gd-5.3.5
php5-session-5.3.5
php5-mysql-5.3.5
php5-zlib-5.3.5
syslog-ng 2.9.8 m
```

I just installed everything only I has red error with XML support but I checked PHP info and it shows support for PHP, maybe because the script was for PHP4.

I did installation has to fixed some DEPRECATED functions like eregi() ereg() and split() replaced it with preg_match() and preg_split(), also during logout it was error and I has to hash //session_unregister($key);

Only I can't fix is the error message when I go to see graph, 







Any ideas how to fix that JpGraph Error? Any tips about configure syslog-ng.conf by your experience  are welcome.


----------

